# Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Februar 2010)

*Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Februar 2010)

*Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Mal gucken was der so an Leistung bringt


----------



## Ini (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Jaja, die sollen ruhig alle neue Modelle auf den Markt bringen, eventuell wird es dann ja ein wenig billiger was die alten Modelle angeht. 

Ansonsten bin ich gespannt.


----------



## tobi757 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich finde das alle neuen Kühler total schlecht aussehen bis auf den Megahalems 

Da ist irgendwie keine Symetrie drin ...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Naja das Optische ist jetzt nicht so berauschend wenn ich da an meinen IFX-14 denke mit dem Flammen Disigns für jede Kühlrippe aber wie HolyShit sagte mal schauen was der leistet!


----------



## Umut (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

würde mich auch mal interessieren und auch was der Kühler kosten wird 
wenn Preis/Leistung gut ist ist der Kühler in meiner engeren auswahl


----------



## nukro (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Bin neugierig auf die Tests, ob er mit den Noctua NH-D14 mithalten kann ?
Wir werden es sehen.


----------



## Hugo78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Die Anordnung schaut durchaus vielversprechend aus.
Nicht besonders hübsch, aber das Konzept könnte ordentlich was bringen.
Zumindest wenn bei all den dichtgedrängten Heatpipes und Fins überhaupt noch Luft durchströmen kann.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Endlich die Antwort auf den neuen Noctua NH-D14
Ein Kampf auf allerhöchstem Niveau...


greetz


----------



## MasT3rH (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Also entweder ist die Kühlleistung aufgrund der vielen Heatpipes überragend oder das Konzept läuft schief, dann sagt die kleine Fläche der Finnen alles...


----------



## Own3r (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Schön viele Heatpipes, aber recht kleine Lamellen. Aber mal sehen wie er sich im Test schlägt!


----------



## Ini (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



Own3r schrieb:


> Schön viele Heatpipes, aber recht kleine Lamellen. Aber mal sehen wie er sich im Test schlägt!



Müsste die Wärme bei 2 Lüftern und aufgrund der recht schmalen Lamellen nicht recht schnell abtransportiert werden können?


----------



## push@max (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Vom Design nichts Neues...wird dann vom Preis und der Leistung abhängen.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Fies klingen tut der Name ja, aber vom Aussehen ist der jetzt nix Besonderes!
Mal sehen was die Tests sagen...


----------



## Manny G. (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

In schwarz säh das geil aus...
Mit 2 Enermax Apollish Red...


----------



## Species0001 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Wenn man sich das Teil von unten anschaut, sieht es so aus, als würde es einem den Mittelfinger zeigen...2 mal!


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Die Form ist mal ziemlich komisch, wird richtig gepresst. Auf die Idee finde ich nicht übel das der Kühler nicht über die Ram`s geht. Bin mal gespannt wie die Leistungen seien werden. Hat jemand was von denn Thermalright Kühlern gehöhrt? Die wollte doch ganz neue Rausbringen oder nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Wenn jetzt der Name noch Programm wird sollte das Ding aber übel kühlen können


----------



## Jarafi (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Sieht doch wikrlich interessant aus , ich doch mal sehr auf Tests gespannt


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Er sieht ein bischen arg klein aus.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



tobi757 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, dass ich finde das alle neuen Kühler total schlecht aussehen bis auf den Megahalems
> 
> Da ist irgendwie keine Symetrie drin ...



*gg* und ich dachte gerade: Mist, mir gefällt der Armageddon ein Tick besser als mein Mega Shadow... Aber ich will _doch_ nicht permanent die HW wechseln.
Über Geschmack werden wir aber nicht streiten .


----------



## NeroNobody (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Sehr schöner,schlichter und kompakter Kühler, gefällt mir besser wie der Megahalem. Einfach zeitlos, wie wenn man eine Seite vom Mugen 2 weggenommen hätte.
Bin auf die Temps gespannt


----------



## lionheart2000de (19. Februar 2010)

*Wo ist denn da der Fortschritt?*

Also, ich seh auf den Bildern nur einen Megahalems, bei dem die beiden Kühltürme enger zusammengeschoben wurden und der von der Abmessungen vielleicht etwas breiter, dafür aber deutlich flacher ist. Und der wegen einer geänderten Halterung 140er Lüfter aufnimmt. Trotzdem blockiert er, wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, den ersten RAM-Slot  auf dem Board. Und man sieht auf Bild 4 schon wieder den verbogenen Intel-Boden (konkav "optimiert", will heißen wir sparen uns nach dem Einpressen der Heatpipes das nochmalige Planen des Bodens und verkaufen es den Kühl-Junkies als Optimierung!).

Das heißt, daß die Macher vom neuen Prolimatech wohl immer noch von Intel gesponsert werden und sich auf deren CPUs konzentrieren. Wollen wir wetten, daß ein Sockel AM3-Kit für AMD wieder aufpreispflichtig ist? Und das der neue Armageddon dann wieder auf dem AMD-Heatspreader wackelt und keine Höchstleistung bringt?

Also der Megahalems war wirklich ein herausragender Kühler, mit schönem Design und optimiertem Kühlkonzept. Und nachdem ich den Kühlerboden nachträglich geplant hatte, da war er auch längere Zeit der bisher beste Kühler für meinen Phenom 2 (X4-965, C3-Stepping@4.1 GHz@63 Grad, primestable für 24 Stunden) in meinem System . 

Doch er hat seinen Meister und Nachfolger schon längst gefunden: der Noctua NH-D14 schlägt ihn in meinem System mit 6 Grad niedriger CPU-Temp! Zusätzlich ist der Noctua besser verarbeitet (die Vernickelung des ersten Megas war ungleichmäßig und fleckig) und er kühlt auch die Spannungswandler auf dem Board mit. Das wird der neue Armageddon nicht schlagen, nicht mit dem Konzept.

Ne, so einen laschen Megahalems-Aufguss mit schiefem Boden brauche ich nicht, da ist nix besonders Neues dran zu entdecken. Daumen runter!


----------



## i!!m@tic (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wo ist denn da der Fortschritt?*



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> Doch er hat seinen Meister und Nachfolger schon längst gefunden: der Noctua NH-D14 schlägt ihn in meinem System mit 6 Grad niedriger CPU-Temp! Zusätzlich ist der Noctua besser verarbeitet (die Vernickelung des ersten Megas war ungleichmäßig und fleckig) und er kühlt auch die Spannungswandler auf dem Board mit.



Ich hab mit damals den Megahalems direkt nach Release geholt und bei mir ist alles super verarbeitet und nichts ist ungleichmäßig und fleckig.  Ausserdem hatte ich viele Kühler, aber der Megahalems kühlt meinen q9650 @ 4Ghz auf 30° im Idle und auf knappe 43° @ Prime mit einem 5V Yate-Loon, das ist echt lautlos. 

Ich bin mal gespannt was die neuen Kühler bringen, zumindest bei der Mischung aus Top-Down und Tower kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Lüftstrom verwirbelt wird, was alles andere als optimal ist.


----------



## Insidious (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Ich finde interessant, wie manche Hrsteller es schaffen, mit einer
so geringen Tiefe der Finnen, eine solche Kühlleistung hinzubekommen!


----------



## Reigenspieler (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Da gefällt mir mein Megahalems rev. B aber besser.  Na gut, ich denke die Leistung ist wichtiger bei einem Kühler. Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die Tests von der PCGH.


----------



## Raptorspeed (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Die haben sicher den Megahalem an Evga geschickt und dann hat der Leet Shrink FTW die ganze Arbeit geleistet.!


Nein Spass beiseite, ich denke schon das Prolimatech saubere Arbeit geleistet hat.Bin gespannt auf die Temps.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt der Name noch Programm wird sollte das Ding aber übel kühlen können


Vielleicht wird's ja ein Armageddon (oder Harmagedon) für die CPU


----------



## Mster (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Der Kühler sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber dieser peinliche "Armageddon" Schriftzug oben drauf, geht ja mal gar nicht.


----------



## Insidious (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



Mster schrieb:


> Der Kühler sieht ja ganz gut aus, aber dieser peinliche "Armageddon" Schriftzug oben drauf, geht ja mal gar nicht.


 
Die Namensfindung bei manchen PC-Teilen fin ich mittlerweile echt,
naja sagen wir interessant.


----------



## kero81 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Ausehen is natürlich geschmackssache, aber ich find ihn auch hässlich. Aaaber er könnte schon gut sein, zwei 140er Lüfter und die vielen Heatpipes. Ich bin mal auf einen ausführlichen Test gespannt.

Gruß Kero


----------



## z3rb (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

was ein haesslicher schriftzug  aber sonst sieht er sehr fein aus


----------



## michi-1989-3 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

hm... metter kühler und von der idee her super für mein geheuse geeignet (SilverStone Raven 2) nur ist er leider zu klein und die lamellenabstände sind zu eng für einen passieven betreib in dem gehaues da würde die meißte luft drumzu gepustet wehre der kühler 180mm hoch und 160mm breit (bei gleicher lamellen anzahl) würde ich ihn mir ohne wimpernzucken kaufen^^


----------



## P@tC@sh (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Ha Ha,hello my Name is Frank`n Stone


----------



## moe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

der sieht irgendwie ein bisschen gedrungen aus. und der schriftzug ist abartig hässlich.
aber wenn er für die ausmaße ne anständige leistung liefert, warum nicht? die schrift könnte man ja zu not auch wegschleifen.


@JOEYBIAFRA: was soll das denn?


----------



## Vasili8181 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Leistung zählt !!!
wenn der besser als mein Megahalems ist ist er gekauft.


----------



## mayo (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



moe schrieb:


> und der schriftzug ist abartig hässlich.die schrift könnte man ja zu not auch wegschleifen.



Welche Schrift??? Die ist doch mit einem Bildbearbeitungsprog erstellt worden. Damit man weiss das es der Armageddon ist..


----------



## push@max (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Ich würde direkt zwei Silent-Lüfter dranmachen


----------



## _hellgate_ (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

sieht schick aus!

endlich mal einer bei dem noch was vom mainboard erkennen ist


----------



## Rizzard (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Der Sockel 775 bleibt aussen vor. Weis nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Schließlich ist der S775 noch weit verbreitet.


----------



## lionheart2000de (10. März 2010)

*verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden...*

verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden  , also leider wieder nix für AMD-User! 

Genau wie beim Megahalems wurde ignorant und Intel-gesponsort total an den AMD-Usern vorbeientwickelt, weil sich durch den konvexen  Kühlerboden kein sauberer planer Kontakt zum Heatspreader bei AMD-Phenoms und Athlons ergibt. Hände weg! 

Ich habe mehrfach Vergleiche angestellt, die Prolimatechs sind für AMD-CPUs eine teure und schlechte Wahl. Die Kühlleistung auf AMD-CPUs ist deutlich schlechter wie bei Intel-CPUs! Es sei denn, daß Ihr nachträglich die konvexen Böden unter Verlust der Garantie abplanen lasst.

Meine Empfehlung für Käufer von CPUs "Made in Saxony": Prolimatechs Intel-Müll links liegen lassen und bei der Konkurrenz einkaufen: 

Scythe, Alpenfön oder Noctua haben gerade und optimal plane Kühlerböden und sind selbst auf Intel-Systemen in einigen Fällen den Prolimatech-Fehlkonstruktionen weit überlegen!


----------



## Encore HD (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Na mal sehen ob Prolimatech wieder an die Erfolge des Megahalems anknüpfen kann. Wäre auf jeden Fall sehr schön, da der Megahalems immer noch einer der besten Kühler ist die es zu kaufen gibt. Nur gegen die Sockelproblematik hätte man was machen sollen, da der 775 nicht der einzige Intel Sockel ist !


----------



## Monstermoe (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Für ca. 60€ würd ich mir ja lieber ein etwas breiteren CPU Kühler holen.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

60€ ist aktuell nix, wenn man sieht, dass es den _Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B_ schon ab 32€ gibt.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

*löschen bitte*


----------



## XXTREME (10. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

nee, dann doch lieber den schönen CM V8


----------



## tils (11. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Prolimatech hat mit dem letzten Kühler (Mega-dings, irgendein "im Hardware-Shop-peinlicher Name") die Messlatte hochgelegt. Wenn der nur 5% besser ist, hol ich den


----------



## Freestyler808 (11. März 2010)

*AW: verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden...*



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden  , also leider wieder nix für AMD-User!
> 
> Genau wie beim Megahalems wurde ignorant und Intel-gesponsort total an den AMD-Usern vorbeientwickelt, weil sich durch den konvexen  Kühlerboden kein sauberer planer Kontakt zum Heatspreader bei AMD-Phenoms und Athlons ergibt. Hände weg!
> 
> ...



was laberst du denn für eine shice?


----------



## Ahab (11. März 2010)

*AW: verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden...*



lionheart2000de schrieb:


> verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden  , also leider wieder nix für AMD-User!
> 
> Genau wie beim Megahalems wurde ignorant und Intel-gesponsort total an den AMD-Usern vorbeientwickelt, weil sich durch den konvexen  Kühlerboden kein sauberer planer Kontakt zum Heatspreader bei AMD-Phenoms und Athlons ergibt. Hände weg!
> 
> ...



Das ist doch genau so ein Schwachsinn, wie dieses Geschiss um den konvexen Boden vom IFX 14.  Den zu schleifen ist, wie mit Sicherheit auch bei Prolima Kühlern, absolut unnötig. Ich habe ihn selbst und bin mehr als zufrieden. Und ein Kumpel von mir hat ihn ebenfalls und ist nicht minder begeistert. 

Ist doch Kinderkacke ey... Wär die Lage so drastisch, wie du es hier aufführst, hätts einen Aufschrei vom feinsten gegeben. Und Prolimatech wird sich, als ein Unternehmen, das gerade erst am Anfang steht, mit Sicherheit nicht so plump selbst ins Nest sch***en. 

So far, put your flame in the box -> \__/


----------



## AJaey (11. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Also ich hab den Megahalems im Einsatz. Er kühlt passiv meinen i7 920 selbst unter Volllast auf gute 36°C. Warum soll ich mich da beschweren. Immerhin ist das eine Lärmquelle weniger.


----------



## Encore HD (11. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



AJaey schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Megahalems im Einsatz. Er kühlt passiv meinen i7 920 selbst unter Volllast auf gute 36°C. Warum soll ich mich da beschweren. Immerhin ist das eine Lärmquelle weniger.



Könnte ich mit meinem Phenom 2 wohl nicht machen. Aber es ist erstaunlich wie ausgezeichnet ( Gut reicht da wohl nicht mehr ) der Kühler kühlt.


----------



## lionheart2000de (11. März 2010)

*AW: verbogener Intel-optimierter Kühlerboden...*



Ahab schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau so ein Schwachsinn, wie dieses  Geschiss um den konvexen Boden vom IFX 14.  Den zu  schleifen ist, wie mit Sicherheit auch bei Prolima Kühlern, absolut  unnötig. Ich habe ihn selbst und bin mehr als zufrieden. Und ein Kumpel  von mir hat ihn ebenfalls und ist nicht minder begeistert.
> 
> Ist doch Kinderkacke ey... Wär die Lage so drastisch, wie du es hier  aufführst, hätts einen Aufschrei vom feinsten gegeben. Und Prolimatech  wird sich, als ein Unternehmen, das gerade erst am Anfang steht, mit  Sicherheit nicht so plump selbst ins Nest sch***en.
> 
> So far, put your flame in the box -> \__/




Den Aufschrei gibt es, es gibt sogar schon eine Internet-Petition gegen  die verbogenen Böden der Thermalright/Thermaltake/Prolimatech-Kühler -  einfach mal googeln macht schlauer.

Übrigens werden die Kühler aller drei Hersteller in der gleichen Fabrik  gefertigt und die Entwickler aller Firmen sind die Gleichen oder  Ex-Mitarbeiter.

In der Herstellung spart das nochmalige Abplanen des Kühlerbodens nach  dem Einpressen der Heatpipes in diesen laut Aussage eines  Scythe-Mitarbeiters bis zu drei Dollar (für das Umspannen der Kühler auf  eine andere Maschine, Planen, Polieren und Kontrolle), nur leider  verzieht sich der Kühlerboden eines Kühlers durch das Einpressen der  Heatpipes. Da Intel-Heatspreader dünner sind als jene von AMD-CPUs  "verbiegen" sie sich durch den Anpressdruck gegen den massiveren  Kühlerboden und dieser Produktionsmangel, den Prolimatech, Thermalright  und Thermaltake frecherweise "Intel-Optimierung" nennen, fällt in der  Kombination mit einer Intel-CPU nicht auf.

Es ist übrigens ein großes Thema, nur leider nicht in Good-Old-Germany,  weil hier leider keine Fachzeitschrift sich die Mühe macht, diese  "Spitzenkühler" auch mal auf einem Phenom 2 bei 3.8 oder 4 GHz  durchzutesten. Ich habe ALLE Spitzen-Luftkühler auf meinem Phenom 2 965  C3 @ 4.1 GHz primestable selber getestet, ohne Nachplanen des  Kühlerbodens beim Megahalems verliert er gegen z.B. den NH-D14 von  Noctua unter den gleichen Bedingungen in der Kühlleistung um 8 Grad  Celsius. Nach dem von mir durchgeführten nachträglichen Abplanen ist der  Noctua nur noch 3 Grad besser.

*Wenn Du wissen willst, ob Du ein Kühlproblem auf einem AMD-System  mit einem Thermalright oder Prolimatech hast, da gibt es zwei einfache  Tests:*

1.) Kühler korrekt montieren und die Schrauben an der Sockelbefestigung  maximal anziehen. Kannst Du jetzt den Kühler ohne große Gewalt auf dem  CPU-Heatspreader hin- und herdrehen, dann zeigt das den mangelhaften  Kontakt zwischen Kühlerboden und Heatspreader. Bei planer Auflagefläche  auf dem Heatspreader erzeugt die verwendete Wärmeleitpaste soviel  Adhäsion (Klebekraft) zwischen den beiden Flächen, daß ein Verdrehen so  gut wie gar nicht möglich ist.  Übrigens gibt es zu alledem auch noch  starke Serienstreuungen bezüglich  der Stärke der konvexen Verformung beim Megahalems, ich hatte drei  Modelle hier, deren Bodenform zwischen 0,08 bis 0,3 mm vom Ideal einer  planen Oberfläche abwich. Das spricht Erstens nicht für einen gewollten  Optimierungseffekt durch den Hersteller und erklärt Zweitens die  unterschiedliche Empfindung des Effekts und der Kühlleistung bei  verschiedenen Usern.  Wenn man Glück hat passt es halt. Bei den von mir besessenen und  vermessenen Scythe Mugen, Mugen 2, Orochi, Noctua NH-C12P und Noctua  NH-D14 gibt es maximale Unterschiede in der Kühlerboden-Planheit von  0,01 bis 0,02 mm (gemessen mit Micrometerlehre)! Selbst bei einem  vermessenen Alpenfön Nordwand mit Direct-Touch-Oberfläche war die  maximalste Unebenheit zwischen Heatpipe und dazwischen liegenden  Kühlerboden nur 0,06 mm und damit kleiner als bei meinen drei  vermessenen Megahalems.

2.) Nimm den Kühler ab und schau Dir die Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste  auf dem Heatspreader der AMD-CPU nach der Demontage an. Die ist außen  sehr dünn gepresst worden, im Zentrum der CPU ist die Schicht viel  dicker. Umgekehrt ist es beim Kühlerboden. AMD-Heatspreader sind dicker  als die von Intel, deshalb schafft es der Megahalems beim  Standardanpressdruck nicht den Heatspreader so zu verformen, daß er zum  nicht abgeplanten Kühlerboden passt und es gibt dadurch keine gleichmäßige  Verteilung der Wärmeleitpaste. Beispiel Scythe Mugen oder Noctua NH-D14: die Wärmeleitpaste ist gleichmäßig dick, der Kühler läßt sich durch den  planen Kontakt kaum von der CPU lösen. Bei in den Sockel gesteckten CPUs  kommt es sogar manchmal vor, daß diese durch die starke Adhäsion mitsamt des Kühlers aus dem  Sockel gerissen werden. Dagegen hilft vorher vorsichtiges Erwärmen des  ganzen Kühlkörpers mit einem Fön und dann das sanfte Hin- und Herdrehen  des Kühlers auf der CPU um die Adhäsion zu lösen.

Und bevor Du jetzt wieder sagst, daß ich Müll rede, kauf Dir die Kühler  alle und probier es aus. Ich habs getan. Ich trete den Beweis jederzeit  gerne in jedem Fachmagazin in Deutschland an. Manche amerikanische Fachmedien  geben solchen nicht optimal planen Kühlern sogar Abwertungen, ähnlich wie es  bei uns bei Glare-Displays bei Notebooks geschieht. 

Oder schau mal unter Thermalright und Prolimatech und dem Begriff  "Lapping" bei Google nach. Wenn Du nämlich einen der verbogenen Kühler  auf eine Intel-CPU gepresst hast, dann ist deren Heatspreader danach so  verbogen, daß ein planer Kühlerboden z.B. eines Scythe-Kühlers  schlechter sitzt und kühlt. Das gefällt vielen Verbrauchern in den USA  überhaupt nicht, zumal *Intel und AMD in den CPU-Specs und  Kühlerempfehlungen plane Kühlerböden vorschreiben!*

Es wimmelt in den USA deswegen von "Lapping"-Angeboten für die  Thermalright-Kühler, seit sich diese Firma aus  Pseudo-Optimierungsgründen das abschließende Planen nach dem Einpressen  der Heatpipes erspart. Und sich dadurch eigentlich nur im Vergleich zu  anderen Kühlerfirmen durch die bei der Produktion eingesparten 3 Dollar  einen Preisvorteil verschafft hat.

Es sollte jedem zu denken geben, daß alle anderen Kühlerfirmen und auch  die Hersteller von Wasserkühlsystemen außer dem Konglomerat von  Thermaltake/Thermalright und Prolimatech auf absolut plane und glatte  Kühlerböden setzen, um die Adhäsion der Wärmeleitpasten und den Kontakt  zur CPU-Auflagefläche zu optimieren, genauso wie es die CPU-Hersteller  auch vorgesehen haben. Mir ist diese Verformung des Kühlerbodens bei  einem Thermalright SI-128 zum ersten Mal aufgefallen, weil sich dieser  einfach absolut nicht verdrehsicher auf meinem Athlon 6400+ befestigen  ließ und dessen Kühlleistung im Vergleich zum etwa gleich großen Noctua  NH-C12P eklatant schlechter war, obwohl ich den gleichen Lüfter  verwendet hatte. 

Der Aufschrei in Deutschland bleibt nur deswegen aus, weil es nur die  paar AMD-User so richtig trifft. Und die Fachmagazine unterschlagen  leider den Unterschied. Originalton eines Testers zu seinem  Kühlervergleich (liegt mir vor): *"Der Aufwand eines Tests aller  Kühler auf einem Intel- und einem AMD-System ist uns zu hoch,  obwohl es da Unterschiede in der Kühlleistung gibt. Es geht ja nur um 20  % AMD-Verkaufsanteil vom Gesamtmarkt, daß interessiert die Masse  unserer Leserschaft nicht und rechtfertigt nicht die Verdoppelung des  Meß- und Zeitaufwands."*


----------



## Nemesis Design (11. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

glaube net das der besser kühlt, da die fläche mir einfach viel zu gering erscheint


----------



## Bääängel (12. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Also der Megahalems gefiel mir deutlich besser.
Finde den Armageddon irgendwie zu mager.


----------



## Encore HD (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Also der Megahalems gefiel mir deutlich besser.
> Finde den Armageddon irgendwie zu mager.



Da gebe ich dir ein wenig recht. Doch geringere Fläche bedeutet, dass sich die Fläche schnell aufheizen kann und da müsste auch der Abtransport der Wärme besser funktionieren ( Bitte korrigieren, meine Physikkenntnisse sind nicht die besten . ).


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Für den Preis muss er ja am Megahalems vorbeiziehen! Bin gespannt!


----------



## Naumo (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

hoffe er kühlt so gut wie der mega! vielleicht sogar besser und leiser (140mm lüfter)
wenn dem so ist, kauf ich den, damit ich auf 8gb ram rüsten kann... der megahalems stört da ein wenig °°


----------



## Blechdesigner (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Test? KLICK


----------



## night-ger (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

na ja und was ist mit mehr fläche mehr wärmeabgabe? dann wied er garnicht erst warm. aber  mit den heatpipes ist das sone sache weiß nicht welche min temperatur die brauchen allerdings ist die bei beiden dann auch gleich. also mehr fläche ist besser.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*



Blechdesigner schrieb:


> Test? KLICK


Er ist definitiv zu teuer! Wieso sollte man für so einen Kühler 10€ mehr zahlen, wenn das günstigere Modell aus dem gleichen Hause besser kühlt?


----------



## FortunaGamer (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Schöne Set`s die man bei Caseking bekommt. Hoffentlich testet PCGH denn Kühler bald gegen denn alten.


----------



## Encore HD (15. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Theoretisch ergibt sich fast die gleiche Kühlfläche wie beim Megahalems, denn die Kühlfläche ist meim Armageddon lediglich um 90° gedreht !

Und sehe ich das richtig, dass man auch an die Seiten Lüfter anbringen kann ?


----------



## Armageddon (22. März 2010)

*AW: Prolimatech Armageddon: Erste Bilder des neuen CPU-Kühlers*

Er ist schön schlicht. Und gefällt mir nicht nur wegen meines Nicks^^ Nur bevor ich den kaufe muss es erst den 140mm Lüfter von Silent Wings als PWM Version geben!


----------

